

Death of the Level Designer: Procedural Content Generation in Games - sarosh
http://roguelikedeveloper.blogspot.com/2008/01/death-of-level-designer-procedural.html
"Procedural content generation is yet to set the game industry on fire. It has featured in one of the greatest games of all time, Diablo and it's successor, who directly trace their roots to roguelike games such as Angband. But the recent implementation of random level generation in Hellgate: London did little to inspire people that this method works well for game level design. But bubbling under the surface of the industry, and very much evident in future games like Spore is a methodology that like most technologies has been underwhelming in the short term but in the long term will have profound consequences for how games are designed."
======
randrews
I remember reading an interview with one of the authors of Rogue where he said
that one of the big motivations for them was designing a game that they could
play. Most games at the time were interactive fiction, where if you know the
solutions to all the puzzles, it's no fun.

------
yters
Death of the game programmer: procedural content generation in games.

~~~
Raphael
Death of the game programmer: procedural _game_ generation.

~~~
yters
No, I'm saying that's not the end of level design in the same way that using
procedures in programming is not the end of game design. It just pushes the
design to a higher level.

